# choosing among engineering technologist,professional engineer in skills assessment



## karthikgane (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm planning to apply for skills assessment through engineers Australia..I'm confused in selecting category as accredited or non recognised engineering and choosing appropriate cdr engineering manager,engineering associate,professional engineer or engineering technologist..pls help me out

My background..industrial engineer with 8 years experience..studied engineering degree in India.


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

What was the duration of your course? Did you study at university, polytechnic or at some other institution?


----------



## karthikgane (Oct 13, 2013)

I have done 4 years bachelor degree in industrial engineering and have 3years diploma course in mechanical engineering..


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

karthikgane said:


> I have done 4 years bachelor degree in industrial engineering and have 3years diploma course in mechanical engineering..


You belong to UNIT GROUP 2335 INDUSTRIAL, MECHANICAL AND PRODUCTION ENGINEERS, you can claim one of the following

233511 Industrial Engineer
233512 Mechanical Engineer
233513 Production or Plant Engineer

Which occupation you choose depends on your specific degree and your practical experiences, you need to demonstrate your skills through CDR (3 career episodes) showing how much your skills match the job descriptions/tasks specified in 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## karthikgane (Oct 13, 2013)

I have already finalized skill code..where i got stuck is selecting occupational category..

I'm confused in selecting engineering manager,engineering associate,professional engineer or engineering technologist..pls help me out


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

karthikgane said:


> I have already finalized skill code..where i got stuck is selecting occupational category..
> 
> I'm confused in selecting engineering manager,engineering associate,professional engineer or engineering technologist..pls help me out


You can refer to the booklet downloadable from EA http://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/shado/About%20Us/Migration%20Skills%20Assessment/migration_skills_assessment_booklet.pdf

The booklet tells you everything you need to know and what you need to do to get your skills assessed. 

Regarding your question, go to page #6 to get it answered. Basically, Professional engineer is the highest category requiring at least a 4 year bachelor of engineering degree. Normally, EA will automatically assess your skills under the lower categories if they think you are not qualified for the higher (but not the other way around). So, there is no harm trying the Professional Eng if you're confident about your skills.


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

karthikgane said:


> I have done 4 years bachelor degree in industrial engineering and have 3years diploma course in mechanical engineering..


7 total?

You can apply for Industrual Engineer or Engineering Technologist.

I have also 3 years of mecahanical engineering and my application for Mechanical Engineering category was unsuccessful due to duration of my course. They've assessed my qualifications as Engineering Technologist.

You can check with the MSA booklet, everything is written there


----------



## ysh2025 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi, I think I'm in the same boat as karthikgane.

So to clarify, bascially if I have a 4-year non-Australian Bachelor of engineering degree (in any specialised discipline) and worked in the same / closely-related industry for many years, if I'm confident with my competency I can choose Professional Engineer as my Occupational Category, otherwise I can choose Engineering Technologist if I think I'm not quite there yet as a professional engineer. Is what I'm thinking correct?

What's different in my case is that I have a non-Australian 4-year Bechelor's degree in Microelectronics engineering, a 2-year taught Master's Degree in Electrical and Electronic engineering and worked as an Instrumentation, Control and Electrical engineer in a power station for 6 years. I'm thinking choosing _233513 Production or Plant Engineer_ as my nominated occupation. I've looked through all the occupations in the list and this one is the closest in terms of my occupational practice however slightly off my Bachelor's degree, so I'm bit uncertain whether I'm on the right track. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

In my oppinion you should go for Professional category, regardless of having non-Australian qualifications. I strongly advise you to apply for Professional, not for Technologist category. You have matching qualifications.
The worst thing that can happen if you apply for PE is that EA will downgrade you to Technologist category (like they did to me). But unlike me, you have minimum 4-year Bachelor degree. Therefore I'm positive you'll be recognized as Professional Engineer

Regarding the second issue, I'm not sure... There is a possibility that if they don't think you have the proper qualifications for occupation that you've nominated, they could recognize you for another occupation - within Professional category.

In my oppinion you should aim for some sort of electrical-electronic occupation. I'm not sure that Production-Plant Eng is suitable for you...:noidea:


----------



## ysh2025 (Jan 5, 2014)

Croat said:


> In my oppinion you should go for Professional category, regardless of having non-Australian qualifications. I strongly advise you to apply for Professional, not for Technologist category. You have matching qualifications.
> The worst thing that can happen if you apply for PE is that EA will downgrade you to Technologist category (like they did to me). But unlike me, you have minimum 4-year Bachelor degree. Therefore I'm positive you'll be recognized as Professional Engineer
> 
> Regarding the second issue, I'm not sure... There is a possibility that if they don't think you have the proper qualifications for occupation that you've nominated, they could recognize you for another occupation - within Professional category.
> ...


Thanks for sharing your view Croat. I actually have been filling out the PE summary statement against each of the competency element and has got stucked when it comes to demonstrating "Application of systematic engineering synthesis and design processes" and in which "Executes and leads a whole systems design cycle approach including tasks", as being an asset owner's engineer complex engineering design is never our main responsibility of the role, rather we employ consultant firms for these designs. However in saying that, we are doing in-house medium to minor plant modification designs but they are not "complex" enough to fulfill "lead a whole systems design cycle", so that's why I start looking the alternative of Engineering Technologist. So I think it all depends on how many competency elements I can leave out if I chose the PE category, but I know ultimately I SHOULD demonstrate I'm competent in all that required as a Professional Engineer.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

ysh2025 said:


> Thanks for sharing your view Croat. I actually have been filling out the PE summary statement against each of the competency element and has got stucked when it comes to demonstrating "Application of systematic engineering synthesis and design processes" and in which "Executes and leads a whole systems design cycle approach including tasks", as being an asset owner's engineer complex engineering design is never our main responsibility of the role, rather we employ consultant firms for these designs. However in saying that, we are doing in-house medium to minor plant modification designs but they are not "complex" enough to fulfill "lead a whole systems design cycle", so that's why I start looking the alternative of Engineering Technologist. So I think it all depends on how many competency elements I can leave out if I chose the PE category, but I know ultimately I SHOULD demonstrate I'm competent in all that required as a Professional Engineer.


I don't think you need to address the summary statement to the exact point. From my experience whether you can choose PE or not mainly depends on the duration of your degree. I think you should fill your summary statement addressing all catogories the best you can with the most relevant points from your carrier episodes. You will be fine.


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

ysh2025 said:


> Thanks for sharing your view Croat. I actually have been filling out the PE summary statement against each of the competency element and has got stucked when it comes to demonstrating "Application of systematic engineering synthesis and design processes" and in which "Executes and leads a whole systems design cycle approach including tasks", as being an asset owner's engineer complex engineering design is never our main responsibility of the role, rather we employ consultant firms for these designs. However in saying that, we are doing in-house medium to minor plant modification designs but they are not "complex" enough to fulfill "lead a whole systems design cycle", so that's why I start looking the alternative of Engineering Technologist. So I think it all depends on how many competency elements I can leave out if I chose the PE category, but I know ultimately I SHOULD demonstrate I'm competent in all that required as a Professional Engineer.


I believe that everybody has one or two competency elements at which they stuck. I know I did. I spent two days brainstorming how to address them. At the end, I've managed to, but in my oppinion they were "streched"

You cannot leave out anything, you must address all the elements


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Dear Experts just need your advice on below case.

I'm a Mechanical engineering graduate.
I took up this course as part time ( it is recognized by EA) while working full time as an Engineering Technologist.

So my question is, Before I graduated officially with a Mechanical engineering degree I have 5 years of experience as an Engineering Technologist ( Of course I have done my engineering Diploma previously and started working there after) 

Graduated with Industrial engineering diploma in 2007
Work experience 2007 – 2012 as an engineering technologist
Graduated with Mechanical Engineering Degree 2012 ( Studied part time from 2009-2012)
Work experience 2012 – present – Technical sales engineer (Mechanical Products)
With above scenario I want to know if I can claim 5-8 years work experience to qualify for 189 ?

Kindly advise


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

AncientGlory said:


> I don't think you need to address the summary statement to the exact point. From my experience whether you can choose PE or not mainly depends on the duration of your degree. I think you should fill your summary statement addressing all catogories the best you can with the most relevant points from your carrier episodes. You will be fine.


Bro just a quick question ;;; how did u manage to get 8 band in ielts ;;; please elaborate


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

Dear Croat,

Good Day...!!!

I'm Venkat from India, I need your help regarding my application for Australian PR. 

I hold diploma in Mechanical engineering (sandwich) which is a 3 1/2 years course, actually 4 years. I did my Bachelors in Mechanical with an Indian University in distance education mode. 

I have a doubt that whether EA will recognize my degree or not since its a distance education earned one.

Besides. I planned to apply with my diploma qualification itself. I'm working as Mechanical engineer (MEP-construction) HVAC specialist basically since i completed my diploma. 

with my diploma qualification and with 10 years of experience, what will be the best matching ANZSCO code for me to get a successful assessment from EA and get a grant accordingly with Immigration department.

My eligibility points are like below:

Age 31 running - 30 points
diploma qualification - 10 points
Experience - 10 points (at least i hope)
IELTS band 7 - 10 Points (I'm trying)

On this scenario, please give me your suggestion.

Regards,

Venkatnarayanan.
(+966)54 070 1695, Saudi Arabia.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

gnt said:


> Bro just a quick question ;;; how did u manage to get 8 band in ielts ;;; please elaborate


Apologies about the delayed reply. I think my English was at a good level to begin with. I'm a quick reader and a good listener so I did not have any problem with reading and listening. 

For writing I used Ryan's book to build a basic essay structure. After that I developed my own structure to suit band 8 level writing. I believe you need to be 'exam smart' to get a good score in IELTS. For an example, you need to stick to the 250 word limit. The more your write, more chances are there to make mistakes. If you want further tips, you can PM me. Good luck with your IELTS.


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

Croat said:


> In my oppinion you should go for Professional category, regardless of having non-Australian qualifications. I strongly advise you to apply for Professional, not for Technologist category. You have matching qualifications.
> The worst thing that can happen if you apply for PE is that EA will downgrade you to Technologist category (like they did to me). But unlike me, you have minimum 4-year Bachelor degree. Therefore I'm positive you'll be recognized as Professional Engineer
> 
> Regarding the second issue, I'm not sure... There is a possibility that if they don't think you have the proper qualifications for occupation that you've nominated, they could recognize you for another occupation - within Professional category.
> ...


Hello! i received an email from EA suggesting the changes to be made in my episodes and that they can not access me as a PE and my work exp does not match to that of PE inspite of having 6 years work exp. Alternatively they suggested that they may access as Engineering Technologist with no changes to be made in episodes.
Is it a positive response?

Kindly help


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

nvenkatnarayan said:


> Dear Croat,
> 
> Good Day...!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Venkat,

sorry for the late response. from my experience, years of work experinece don't matter, education only. If you think they will recognize that distance diploma, go for PE Mech eng. They can only downgrade you to ET jike they did to me


----------



## Croat (Nov 18, 2013)

Mike95 said:


> Hello! i received an email from EA suggesting the changes to be made in my episodes and that they can not access me as a PE and my work exp does not match to that of PE inspite of having 6 years work exp. Alternatively they suggested that they may access as Engineering Technologist with no changes to be made in episodes.
> Is it a positive response?
> 
> Kindly help


Yes in terms that you have your skills recognized as ET
No in terms thay did't recognize you as PE


----------



## Raiyan (Jul 12, 2015)

VincentDo said:


> You belong to UNIT GROUP 2335 INDUSTRIAL, MECHANICAL AND PRODUCTION ENGINEERS, you can claim one of the following
> 
> 233511 Industrial Engineer
> 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> ...




Hi VincentDo

In the msabooklet where it has been written that EA will assess under lower category if PE requirement is not met?


----------



## i.nevermore (May 16, 2016)

I had also beed assessed by the Engineers Australia as Engineering Technologist even thought my submission was for Electrical Engineer...I would have got invite if I had been assessed as Electrical Engineers...Anyways I have lodged my EOI last week and I think Next round is in July only for Engineering Technologist....

IS there any chance of Early Allotment or early start for Visa invites for Technologist....????


----------



## i.nevermore (May 16, 2016)

Its better if you get assessed as Electrical Engineer as there are more chance of getting visa invite early. As of now electrical seats are still vacant where as Technologist positions are exhausted.

After landing there I have got to know it dosent make any difference wht was u r assessment it ll be bsed on your resume only....


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Croat said:


> In my oppinion you should go for Professional category, regardless of having non-Australian qualifications. I strongly advise you to apply for Professional, not for Technologist category. You have matching qualifications.
> The worst thing that can happen if you apply for PE is that EA will downgrade you to Technologist category (like they did to me). But unlike me, you have minimum 4-year Bachelor degree. Therefore I'm positive you'll be recognized as Professional Engineer
> 
> Regarding the second issue, I'm not sure... There is a possibility that if they don't think you have the proper qualifications for occupation that you've nominated, they could recognize you for another occupation - within Professional category.
> ...


Are there any disadvantages of being assessed as an Engineering Technologist vs a Professional Engineer? e.g. in getting jobs and future prospects in Australia?


----------



## tycoon (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm totally a newbie here. I am very thankful if anyone can answer the below queries as I just kick-start my journey to OZ PR. Most of my questions will be mainly on Skill Assessment.

Brief background on my Edu and some queries.
Had a diploma in Electronics from Temasek Polytechnics , Singapore. Had graduated from 4years B.eng (Mech) degree from Nanyang Technological University Singapore.

(1) Am I eligible to apply under Washington Accord? If so, CDR will not be required then which documents required by Engineer Australia? (passport bio-data, education transcripts and certs and anything write-ups?)

(2) I just started working and only have 3 years experience as planning engineer. Is it correct for me to apply under ANZSCO 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) because it matches with my degree?

(3) If so, which grade should I apply? (Professional Engineer or other below grade)?

(4) Noted that IELTS is required. Will submit after received test result.

(5) All documents need to be certified true copies? Does EA require hardcopies? Or is it just uploading the scanned certified colour copies online?

(6) Would it be okay if I only go for standard assessment (only degree assessment) without assessing experience?
Do I need to do fast track if am not in urgency?


----------



## Turukmaktao (Jul 6, 2016)

*thank you for the Best Advice*



Croat said:


> In my oppinion you should go for Professional category, regardless of having non-Australian qualifications. I strongly advise you to apply for Professional, not for Technologist category. You have matching qualifications.
> The worst thing that can happen if you apply for PE is that EA will downgrade you to Technologist category (like they did to me). But unlike me, you have minimum 4-year Bachelor degree. Therefore I'm positive you'll be recognized as Professional Engineer
> 
> Regarding the second issue, I'm not sure... There is a possibility that if they don't think you have the proper qualifications for occupation that you've nominated, they could recognize you for another occupation - within Professional category.
> ...


I had the same question and I looked at a lot of places but people hardly reply in a clear manner.. thank you so much for your answer! I will also apply for "Professional engineer" as I have 4 year degree.

Can you please guide me on how to apply for the Assessment process though? I dont know how to approach.. form? online? paper based? 

It would be great help!

Thanks!


----------



## Mohamadsalah (Jul 12, 2016)

Dears,

I have an inquiry about which category suits me to be assessed for migration under engineers Australia? (professional Engineer or engineering technologist)

i have graduated from the faculty of engineering, production engineering department and hold a 5 years bachelor of science.

i worked as production planning engineer for one year at 2010
then as a production engineer for 2.5 year at 2011
then i made a career shift to work as an industrial safety supervisor and i have a 3 years of experience in safety>

can i get use of my work experience in safety and apply as engineering technologist and get 10 points of the skilled employment?

and i have one related engineering project i made during my work in safety. can i still use it under the CDR??

please advise....

thanks in advance


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Mohamadsalah said:


> Dears,
> 
> I have an inquiry about which category suits me to be assessed for migration under engineers Australia? (professional Engineer or engineering technologist)
> 
> ...


I would recommend to apply as a production professional engineer not engineering technologist.

Please note that Production/industrical/mechanical are in the same unit group 2335XX ,and duties are closely related to each other. In all cases, EA will contact you if you do not qualify to "professional engineer" based upon your degree and career episodes to get your acceptance to change the occupation to "engineering technologist". you have got nothing to loose by trying it.


----------



## pr1991 (Nov 15, 2016)

*Hello*

Hello,

I am too applied for an Professional Engineer assessment and i received a comment on my cdr that this needs improvement or can be considered for Engineering technologist.

I am really concerned if this will affect if i opt to do my MS later from Australia? 
Would my educational qualification be considered a 3 year program in Australia ? 





i.nevermore said:


> Its better if you get assessed as Electrical Engineer as there are more chance of getting visa invite early. As of now electrical seats are still vacant where as Technologist positions are exhausted.
> 
> After landing there I have got to know it dosent make any difference wht was u r assessment it ll be bsed on your resume only....


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone, I am new to this forum and really needed all the help to clear the CDR assessment. 

I am a Civil Engineer with 4.5 yrs of Exp currently working in Dubai U.A.E. I have applied to CDR on 30th Oct 2016 *(Fast Track)* and got the assessment on 17th Nov 2016 from the Case Officer. Following are the comments my CO gave:

*1) “The presented projects are showing a strong grasp of practical situations and technical applications, with the technical challenge of keeping abreast of developments in Civil Engineering. It is obvious that you have a top-surface understanding of scientific and civil engineering principles and a well-developed capacity for technical analysis. You presented the proficient application technical skills and contribution to the advancement of civil engineering technologies. However, you are lacking to present a professional engineering role, taking responsibility for bringing knowledge to bear from multiple sources to develop solutions to complex problems and issues, for ensuring that technical and non-technical considerations are properly integrated, and for managing risk. Also, the most critical element is lacking to present a detailed methodology relevant to simulations and analysis, understanding of project durations, development and design frequency and PE assignment sequence. At the same time, being developed as an engineering associate, you have a great exposure to technical coordination as well as a grounding in the area of civil technology and technical support. Based on this carrier episodes’ summary the best qualification outcome is the Civil Engineering Technologist (ANZCO 233914). Please confirm. Alternatively, you may provide rectified CDRs presenting your professional engineering exposure”.*


*I wanted to know if I accept the Engineer Technologist How long will they take to invite for 189 or 190 visa?

I know this year visa is full and it will be done next year but if I may get an idea how long will EOI take to sent an invitation for Engineer Technologist then I can make up my mind as to revised the CDR or just accept the Engineer Technologist outcome. 
*
Thanks &
Best Regards, 

Mubashir.


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

EA asked me to submit 5 main responsibilities on company letter head, but my companies refused and they just gave a default experience letter , what shall I do ?


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Mubashir uddin said:


> Hi Everyone, I am new to this forum and really needed all the help to clear the CDR assessment.
> 
> I am a Civil Engineer with 4.5 yrs of Exp currently working in Dubai U.A.E. I have applied to CDR on 30th Oct 2016 *(Fast Track)* and got the assessment on 17th Nov 2016 from the Case Officer. Following are the comments my CO gave:
> 
> ...


can you share your number , I am also civil engineer in Dubai from pak, we can discuss , I need guidance as you seem senior in process.


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

hi there,
can anyone please advise if submit as Engineer Manager would be also a good option to EA? or shall I aim to submit as Prof. Engineer and let EA to recommend?


----------



## Sippy (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi. I am planning to apply for Aus PR in sub class 189. I have done environmental engineering, a 4 years degree from Delhi College of Engineering. I have 10 years of experience in the same.
I am confused whether I have to apply as professional or engineering manager occupational cat. As per MSA (Mar 18), Professional engineer - required academic qualification is an Australian 4 year bachelor degree in engineering at a University following 12 years of schooling or equivalent.

Would be great if my query can be clarified.


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

Please help with the below queries.

I am a mechanical engineering degree holder having experienced in construction design and project management for 13+ years. As of now I am working as a mechanical services design & draftsman with my current employer and I am try to get registered in NER for getting an internal promotion. However I have employed with this company since last few months and hence I can't get a referee from my current employer.

So can I start writing my experience statement from my previous employer? And give degrees from that work place. It is to be noted that I left that company in September 2017 itself (the company is in middle East). Or shall I write the statement with current employer and apply with a statutory declaration?

Please help me with this query to get my application submitted. Thank you.

Regards,

Venkat N


----------

